# Any hockey fans in here? 2014 Playoffs are coming!



## TryN (Apr 10, 2014)

Who is getting ready for the playoffs?


----------



## dux (Apr 17, 2014)

Helloooo...........? Is there anybody out there?I love this time of year!! Minus the 15"of snow yesterday...
Go Wild!!


----------



## SjSharks (Apr 17, 2014)

Go Sharks! Beat LA Beat LA!!!


----------



## rob1121 (Apr 17, 2014)

Go wings lol. 23 years straight baby!!!! Detroit rock city!!

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TryN (Apr 18, 2014)

dux said:


> Helloooo...........? Is there anybody out there?I love this time of year!! Minus the 15"of snow yesterday...
> Go Wild!!


Go B's ... Looks like most people are in the other forum for hockey, a few from this one!

Good luck!


----------



## TryN (Apr 18, 2014)

rob1121 said:


> Go wings lol. 23 years straight baby!!!! Detroit rock city!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M819N using Rollitup mobile app


See you tonight for Game 1!!!!!!!


----------



## dux (Apr 18, 2014)

Wow! I know how boston fans are feeling! Tough loss...


----------



## rob1121 (Apr 18, 2014)

Way to "steal" wings!!!! Lets go!

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TryN (Apr 19, 2014)

rob1121 said:


> Way to "steal" wings!!!! Lets go!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M819N using Rollitup mobile app


Lol. Go B's!! Lol


----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 19, 2014)

yeah but I am a flyers fan and we are bout to get swept so fuck it. Just heard on the local sports talk radio that the New york market is buying up 30-40 percent of the second hand ticket sales...local arena going to be crawling with rangers fans. The Flyers did this to themselves though...the ENTIRE rest of the league has realized that they need to adopt a more european style of hockey (speed, finesse, endurance) but my team thinks they can still win because they can check hard and fight. It's embarrassing and a small part of me hopes we get swept so we dismantle the ownership and start fresh


----------



## TryN (Apr 20, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> yeah but I am a flyers fan and we are bout to get swept so fuck it. Just heard on the local sports talk radio that the New york market is buying up 30-40 percent of the second hand ticket sales...local arena going to be crawling with rangers fans. The Flyers did this to themselves though...the ENTIRE rest of the league has realized that they need to adopt a more european style of hockey (speed, finesse, endurance) but my team thinks they can still win because they can check hard and fight. It's embarrassing and a small part of me hopes we get swept so we dismantle the ownership and start fresh


All teams have cycles of us and downs ... At least the flyers have had more ups! Give them a few years to rebuild, in the meantime, hang in there!


----------



## TryN (Apr 20, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> yeah but I am a flyers fan and we are bout to get swept so fuck it. Just heard on the local sports talk radio that the New york market is buying up 30-40 percent of the second hand ticket sales...local arena going to be crawling with rangers fans. The Flyers did this to themselves though...the ENTIRE rest of the league has realized that they need to adopt a more european style of hockey (speed, finesse, endurance) but my team thinks they can still win because they can check hard and fight. It's embarrassing and a small part of me hopes we get swept so we dismantle the ownership and start fresh


Flyers did awesome today!


----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 20, 2014)

I know! I am pretty pumped, at least they showed we can hang. Gotta stop taking bad penalties though. If we are going to beat the rangers in a long series its gonna have to be at even strength, not with one or two men in the box. Playoffs have been awesome so far!


----------



## TryN (Apr 21, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> I know! I am pretty pumped, at least they showed we can hang. Gotta stop taking bad penalties though. If we are going to beat the rangers in a long series its gonna have to be at even strength, not with one or two men in the box. Playoffs have been awesome so far!


Definitely ... You guys cannot beat the rangers in the penalty box but you can beat them! Have you been watching any of the western games?


----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 21, 2014)

TryN said:


> Definitely ... You guys cannot beat the rangers in the penalty box but you can beat them! Have you been watching any of the western games?


yes I have stayed up late for a couple of games, I really like the way the avalanche are playing their top 1 and 2 lines are crazy good.


----------



## Liddle (Apr 25, 2014)

Go Rangers!


----------



## Liddle (Apr 25, 2014)

Alot of good games already. I Heart Playoff Hockey


----------



## TryN (Apr 27, 2014)

Go B's ... We have the classic matchup! B's vs Habs!


----------



## TryN (Apr 27, 2014)

We have some great playoff hockey going on!


----------

